
Ask HN: Any Resources for Starting as Manager? - kuu
I&#x27;m a data scientist and I&#x27;ve been promoted to team leader of our data science team. We&#x27;re only 3 people and so far I only have knowledge by my experience with my own managers.<p>Could you recommend me some books or blog posts which talk about managing a team? I&#x27;m open to any angle, from technical to more human point of view. I want to expand my knowledge.<p>Thanks
======
machtesh
We wrote this post which sums up what we've learned coaching managers.

[https://blog.leadingup.co/almost-everything-weve-learned-
in-...](https://blog.leadingup.co/almost-everything-weve-learned-in-30-years-
of-leadership-coaching/)

Books or blog posts can be helpful, but if you really want to become an
amazing leader, getting a coach is the way to go. (All the well known leaders
have coaches, why not you?) [https://leadingup.co/](https://leadingup.co/)

------
brudgers
Understand the difference between managing and supervising.

[https://hr.berkeley.edu/node/3818](https://hr.berkeley.edu/node/3818)

------
gshdg
The Manager’s Path, by Camille Fournier.

------
chadcmulligan
Harvard Business Review has a lot of resources

------
Tom_Dau
coursera and udemy have plenty

